# Grandad's Pocket Watch. Please Help.



## Rich3236 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I am new to the forum so please bear with me.

I have recently received my Grandad's Pocket watch. It was found after he died so we could not ask him about it. As i have inherited this from my father i would like to find out any information i can about it. I have included a number of images which i hope will help. If you require any further pictures, please just tell me what to take.

Also if anyone know of any good watchmakers near Portsmouth where i can get this cleaned and serviced.

Regards

Rich


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

What's the name on the dial? "Eccelse"?

Andreas


----------



## Rich3236 (Jan 2, 2012)

It does appear to say Eccelse. Does that mean anything to Andreas?

Rich


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Ah, I know! It must be "Eccelso" with an 'o' at the end! Then we have a trade mark from the Manufacture des Montres Universal / Perret & Berthoud SA from Geneve.

Andreas


----------



## Rich3236 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you Andreas.

Do you think contacting them would help me find out more about it?

Rich


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, the company is still alive, so it is possible. But I can't promise they will answer. But I would try!

Andreas


----------



## Rich3236 (Jan 2, 2012)

Is there anyone who could date the watch roughly? also does anyone know what the pictures and the MEDAILLE D'OR MILAN 1906 INSCRIPTION represents?

Any information is greatly appreciated.

Rich


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Well...

It's a European watch, obviously. Early 20th century. Sometime after 1906 (given by the date on the case) and I'd say, the end of the First World War. I know that's a very rough period of about ten or twelve years. Somehow I doubt it's from the 20s. It might be. Who knows?

From what I've seen at least, unless the watch was made by a VERY prominent maker, they very rarely left dating-marks of any kind (such as a serial number). American watchmakers put a million and one things on their watches. Jewel-counts, dating-information, model-name, positions, safety features all mentioned in big, pretty engraved letters. I haven't seen the same treatment on contemperous European watches. That could make dating significantly harder. However I still reckon it wouldn't be any older than the early 1920s.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The Medaille inscription would indicate they won a gold medal (Medal D'Or) at the exhibition in Milan in 1906 looks like, so the watch must be after that date. Not to get your hopes up too much, the Gold Medal may have been won for a completely different timepiece specially made to try and win the Medal, and they then may simply add this accolade to similar pieces made for the standard market. :yes:

OTOH, a google on the Milan 1906 exhibition may bring up more info with some drilling down into whatever is there 

Welcome to :rltb:


----------



## Rich3236 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you all. Your advice and info is much appreciated.

Rich


----------

